# March 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

I'm in figured I'd start the thread
5.Jungle of Deceit-Maureen Miller 273 pgs 4,017 loc (3/6/12-3/10/12) 5/5 stars
6.The Art of Fielding-Chad Harbach 515 pgs 8,243 loc (3/19/12-3/28/12) 5/5 stars
7.Shoeless Joe-W.P. Kinsella 268 pgs 3,962 loc (3/29/12-3/31/12) 4/5 stars


----------



## LauraB

*In progress: *

Russka , kindle

*Completed*
Agincourt , kindle
To Defy A King , kindle
The Song of Achilles , kindle
 Everyman Dies Alone
 Catching Fire , kindle prime lending
 Harry Potter and the Sorcerr's Stone Kindle!!!


----------



## Maxx

March 2012

1.  The Devil in the White City (kindle) as of 3/1/12 on page 165
2.  The Name of the Wind (audiobook)  as of 3/1/12 on page 184, completed 3/20/12, 488 pages read
3.  One for the Money (audiobook) began 3/20/12, completed 3/28/12, 352 pages read
4.  Love Story (audiobook) began 3/28/12, completed 3/30/12, 144 pages read
5.  Salem Falls (audiobook)  began 3/30/12

Pages read in March:  984
Books Completed in March: 3
Pages Read in 2012:  3808
Books Read in 2012:  9


----------



## Jaasy

12.1   Second Chance at Love by Victoria Wells, finished****
13.2   When Love Comes Around by Victoria Wells, finished
14.3   A Special Summer by Victoria Wells, finished
15.4   Key To My Heart by Victoria Wells, finished
16.5   Deadly Double by Adrianne Byrd, finished****  
17.6   Mind of a Hustler by Tajana Sutton, finished***
18.7   Bring on the Blessings by Beverly Jenkins, finished*****
19.8   The Marriage List by Jean Joachim, finished*****
20.9   The Love List by Jean Joachim, finished****
21.10  A Hustler's Promise by Jackie Chanel, finished***
22.11  Change of Heart by Jackie Chanel, finished****
23.12  A Hard Man to Love by Delaney Diamond, finished****
24.13  Worth Waiting For by Delaney Diamond, finished***
25.14  Maid for the Billionaire by Ruth Cardello, finished ****
26.15  For Love or Legacy by Ruth Cardello, finished****
27.16  Dear Killer by Linda Lovely, finished****
28.17  Too Many Lies by Daphine Glenn Robinson, Finished*****


----------



## djgross

Third Grave Dead Ahead Darynda Jones 3/1
Lone Wolf Jodi Picoult 3/2
Victims (Alex Delaware) Jonathan Kellerman 3/3
Restless in the Grave (Kate Shugak Mysteries) Dana Stabenow 3/4
I've Got Your Number: A Novel Sophie Kinsella 3/5
Ali in Wonderland: And Other Tall Tales Ali Wentworth 3/6
The Next One to Fall Hilary Davidson 3/7
1222 (Hanne Wilhelmsen Novels) Anne Holt 3/8
Redwood Bend (Virgin River) Robyn Carr 3/9
Carry Yourself Back to Me Deborah Reed 3/11
Rainshadow Road (Friday Harbor) Lisa Kleypas 3/12
Yellow Crocus: A Novel Laila Ibrahim 3/13
A Perfect Blood (The Hollows) Kim Harrison 3/14
Wide Open Deborah Coates 3/16
Murder at the Lanterne Rouge: An Aimee Leduc Investigation (Aimee Leduc Investigations) Cara Black 3/18
Cruising Attitude: Tales of Crashpads, Crew Drama, and Crazy Passengers at 35,000 Feet Heather Poole 3/25
The Shadow Patrol Alex Berenson 3/28


----------



## Geemont

1. _Memoirs Found in a Bathtub _Stanislaw LemScience FictionAudio 6:38 hours 03/01/20124.00 Stars2. _Some Other Place. The Right Place. _Donald HaringtonNovelKindle 9756 locations 03/02/20124.50 Stars3. _Reign of Blood _Sandy DelucaHorrorKindle 889 locations 03/05/20123.99 Stars4. _The Sirens of Titan _Kurt VonnegutScience FictionKindle 4266 locations 03/05/20124.99 Stars5. _After the Fade _Ronald MalfiHorrorKindle 1129 locations 03/06/20122.00 Stars6. _Free Will _Sam HarrisPhilosophyKindle 1009 locations 03/06/20123.50 Stars7. _Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking _Susan CainPsychologyAudio 10:39 hours 03/09/20123.00 Stars8. _City of Thieves _David BenoffNovelDTB 258 pages 03/18/20123.50 Stars9. _Lilith _J.R. SalamancaNovelKindle 5565 locations 03/22/20124.50 Stars10. _Flashback _Dan SimmonsScience FictionDTB 554 pages 03/25/20123.50 Stars11. _Good Omens _Neil GaimanFantasyAudio 12:32 hours 03/26/20124.00 Stars12. _The Faith Instinct: How Religlion Evolved and Why It Endures _Nicholas WadeGeneral ScienceDTB 310 pages 03/27/20123.50 Stars13. _The Flame Alphabet _Ben MarcusNovelKindle 5493 locations 03/31/20124.99 Stars14. _Orbus _Neal AsherScience FictionAudio 14:45 hours  Currently Reading


----------



## cagnes

*Read in March....*
                      
1. Sweet Dreams (Colorado Mountain #2) by Kristen Ashley (562 pages) 3/1 ★★★★
2. Storming the Castle (Fairy Tales #1.5) by Eloisa James (138 pages) 3/2 ★★★.5
3. Redwood Bend (Virgin River #1 by Robyn Carr (381 pages) 3/3 ★★★★
4. It Had to Be You (Chicago Stars #1) Susan Elizabeth Phillips (384 pages) 3/4 ★★★★.5
5. Heaven, Texas (Chicago Stars #2) by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (384 pages) 3/5 ★★★★★
6. Second Grave on the Left (Charley Davidson #2) by Darynda Jones (318 pages) 3/8 ★★★★
7. Nobody's Baby But Mine (Chicago Stars #3) by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (384 pages) 3/9 ★★★★
8. Timeless (Parasol Protectorate #5) by Gail Carriger (416 pages) 3/10 ★★★★
9. Dream a Little Dream (Chicago Stars #4) by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (404 pages) 3/11 ★★★★★
10. This Heart of Mine (Chicago Stars, #5) by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (420 pages) 3/12 ★★★★
11.  Match Me If You Can (Chicago Stars. #6) by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (416 pages) 3/13 ★★★★
12. On the Island by Tracey Garvis-Graves (334 pages) 3/14 ★★★★
13. Natural Born Charmer (Chicago Stars, #7) Susan Elizabeth Phillips (400 pages) 3/15 ★★★★
14. A Wanted Man (Stone Creek, #2) by Linda Lael Miller (362 pages) 3/16 ★★★★
15. Seduction in Death (In Death, #13) by J. D. Robb (372 pages) 3/17 ★★★★
16. Fair Game (Alpha & Omega #3) by Patricia Briggs (293 pages) 3/18 ★★★★
17. Fire Song (Siren Song #3) by Roberta Gellis (420 pages) 2/22 ★★★★
18. The Iron Queen (Iron Fey #3) by Julie Kagawa (365 pages) 2/24 ★★★.5
19. Lady Luck (Colorado Mountain #3) by Kristen Ashley (478 pages) 2/27 ★★★★
20. Midnight in Death (In Death #7.5) by J.D. Robb (96 pages) 2/27 ★★★★
21. The Rustler (Stone Creek #3) by Linda Lael Miller (336 pages) 2/29 ★★★★
22. The Maze Runner (Maze Runner Trilogy #1) by James Dashner (386 pages) 2/31 ★★★★★

January Reading Totals: 22 Books, 8452 Pages
February Reading Totals: 20 Books, 7105 Pages
*March Reading Totals: 22 Books, 8049 Pages*


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. The Dark Tower V (Wolves of the Calla) by Stephen King: 12,668 locations. Begun 2/23, on location 3,139 on 3/1, completed 3/24 -- 9,529 locations read in March.
2. The Dark Tower VI (Song of Susannah) by Stephen King: 6,500 locations. Begun 3/25, on location 1,906 on 3/31 -- 1,906 locations read in March.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in March: 11,435
DTB pages read in March: 
Books read start to finish in March: 
Books read partially in March: 2

Books completed in 2012: 5
Total locations read in 2012: 51,115
Total DTB pages read in 2012: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56 (353,852 locations)
Books completed in 2011: 33 (389,025 locations)*


----------



## Toby

Me too. Happy Birthday, Geoffrey!

1. A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog Named Trixie by Dean Koontz 3/1/12
2. Skinny Thinking: Five Revolutionary Steps to Permanently Heal Your Relationship With Food, Weight and Your Body by Laura Katelman - Pru 3/6/12
3. Best Little Stories from the Civil War: More than 100 true stories by C. Brian Kelly 3/9/12
4. The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins 3/17/12
5. Kind of Blue by Miles Corwin 3/22/12
6. Amazing Gracie: A Dog's Tale by Dan Dye and Mark Beckoff 3/27/12
7. Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor E. Frankl 3/30/12
8. I Am the Messenger by Markus Zusak 3/31/12


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm in again for march .... and the 1st is my Birthday. 

*March Reading List*
25. *Battlestations - David Drake, ed.* - Science Fiction Anthololgy - 8082 locations - started Feb 28 & finished Mar 2
26. *Untamed Heart - Ally Blue* - m/m romance - 3936 locations - finished Mar 8
27. *Startide Rising - David Brin* - Science Fiction - 8978 locations - finished Mar 9
28. *Lord John and the Private Matter - Diana Gabaldon* - Historical Fantasy - 4757 locations - finished Mar 10
29. *Shattered Glass - Dani Alexander* - M/M Romance - 9802 Locations - 0% complete
30. *The Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson* - Science Fiction - 12823 locations - 2% complete
31. *Lost in the 90s - Frank Anthony Polito* - Young Adult - 5085 locations - 5% complete

*March TBR List*
32. *Tau Ceti - Kevin J. Anderson* - Science Fiction
33. *The Uplift War - David Brin* - Science Fiction
34. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *
35. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *
36. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *
37. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *3/2 The Last Bookstore in America  Amy Stewart 3700 loc. Humor 
Kindle * ★★★★ *3/4 Double Whammy  Carl Hiaasen 404 pp. Humor/Mystery 
Audio * ★★★★ *3/6 Mama Does Time  Deborah Sharp 2859 loc. Mystery 
Kindle * ★★★ *3/9 Needle Hal Clement 3748 loc. Science Fiction 
Kindle * ★★★★ *3/11 The Drawing of the Dark Tim Powers 336 pp. Fantasy 
Paper * ★★★★ *3/12 Dracula Bram Stoker 492 pp. Classics 
Audio * ★★★★★ *3/14 The Diamond Age Neal Stephenson 9049 loc. Cyberpunk 
Kindle * ★★★★ *3/15 Confusion Elizabeth Jane Howard 352 pp. General Fiction 
Paper * ★★★★ *3/16 Casting Off Elizabeth Jane Howard 496 pp. General Fiction 
Paper * ★★★★ *3/18 The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat Oliver Sacks 496 pp. Science 
Audio * ★★★ *3/18 Paco: The cat who meowed in space Homer Hickam 1036 loc. Non Fiction 
Kindle * ★★★★ *3/24 Timeless Gail Carriger 5909 loc. Steampunk 
Kindle * ★★★★ *3/24 Lost in a Good Book Jasper FForde 399 pp. Fantasy 
Audio * ★★★★ *3/24 The Wretched of Muirwood Jeff Wheeler 4565 loc. YA Fantasy 
Kindle * ★★★★ *3/28 The Blight of Muirwood Jeff Wheeler 6814 loc. YA Fantasy 
Kindle * ★★★★ *3/31 The Hippopotamus Pool Elizabeth Peters 448 pp. Mystery 
Audio * ★★★ *3/31 The Scourge of Muirwood Jeff Wheeler 5255 loc. YA Fantasy 
Kindle * ★★★ *


----------



## joanne29

I am in too

1. Eating Animals by Jonathan Safran Foer 352 pgs. 3/3       outstanding
2. Being Kendra by Kendra Baskett 253 pgs 3/5   not great
3. Punished by Vanessa Steele 320 pgs 3/7    awful
4. When My Couch Was Very Small by Ruth Rakoff 226 pgs 3/13       excellent
5. The Emperor of All Maladies by Siddhartha Mukherjee 597 pgs 3/16       A Must Read
6. The Funny Thing Is by Ellen Degeneres 196 pgs 3/23    so so
7. Silent Tears by Kay Bratt 356 pgs 3/24       eye opening
8. Bossypants by Tina Fey 288 pgs. 3/28     fair
9.


----------



## drenfrow

Happy Birthday, Geoffrey!


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Geoffrey said:


> I'm in again for march .... and the 1st is my Birthday.


Happy Birthday sir! Your birthday present from me is to select any books from this site and I will pay their price for you. Yes any book you select from there will be free for you, I'm that generous of a guy.

I haven't done this monthly book count before but sounds like a nice thing to do.

*Books Completed:*
Atlantis, the Deluge and the End of the Ice Age - Zarin - yep that's all I can find on his name 3/1
Origins (Spinward Fringe) - Randolph Lalonde (started in Feb, so hang me if its cheating) 3/2
Inherit the Stars - James P. Hogan 3/6
Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5) - Hugh Howey 3/12 (one fantastic book)
The Diviners - Quinn Robles 3/19

*Books being Read:*
Modern Buddhism: The Path of Compassion and Wisdom - Volume 1 Sutra - Geshe Kelsang Gyatso
The Galactic Mage - John Daulton

*Books to Read:*
Spinward Fringe Broadcast 1 and 2: Resurrection and Awakening - Randolph Lalonde
The Gentle Giants of Ganymede - James P. Hogan
Giant's Star - James P. Hogan
Hyperspace : A Scientific Odyssey through Parallel Universes, Time Warps, and the Tenth Dimension - Michio Kaku, Robert O'Keefe
Slaughterhouse-Five - Kurt Vonnegut

Updated 3/21


----------



## gina1230

1. *Changeling by Yasmine Galenorn* Audible Urban Fantasy Started 3/1/12 Finished 3/3/12
2. *Ritual in Death by JD Robb* Audible Romantic Suspense Started 3/4/12 Finished 3/9/12
3. *Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer* Library Ebook Vampire Started 3/5/12 Finished 3/9/12
4. *Veil of Night by Linda Howard* Library Ebook Romantic Suspense Started 3/10/12 Finished 3/11/12
5. *The Highlander's Touch by Karen Marie Moning* Audible Romance Started 3/10/12 Finished 3/18/12
6. *One For The Money by Janet Evanovich* DTB Mystery Started 3/12/12 Finished 3/17/12
7. *The Man From Stone Creek by Linda Lael Miller* Prime Western Started 3/18/12 Finished 3/19/12
8. *Soulless by Gail Carriger* Audible Paranormal Started 3/19/12
9. *Blood Brothers by Nora Roberts* Library Ebook Paranormal
10. *Two For The Dough by Janet Evanovich* Audible Mystery


----------



## jbcohen

Working on Mercedes Lackey's Bedlam's Bard
Would like to work on David Weber's Shadows of Sagami


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Xenocide--Orson Scott Card (Started 2/15)
2.  Children of the Mind--Orson Scott Card 
3.  The Criminology of Place: Street Segments and our Understanding of the Crime Problem--David Weisburd, Elizabeth Groff and Sue-Ming Yang
4.  Urban Danger: Life in a Neighborhood of Strangers--Sally Engle Merry
5.  Moneyball--Michael Lewis 
6.  Brave New World--Aldous Huxley (started 3/26)


Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## jemima_pett

1.  Cafe Stories by Gerard Guarino
2. A Year without Autumn by Liz Kessler

started
3. Flash Gold by Lindsay Buroker

next...

Howl of the Wolf by Diane Rapp
Firstborn by Karen King
Red Hot and Dead by Nora Barker
River in the Sea by Tina Boscha
... and lots of others clamouring for attention


----------



## drenee

Kissing Comfort - Jo Goodman
The Railway Detective - Edward Marston
The Things We Cherished - Pam Jenoff
Glory In Death - Nora Roberts

The Code of the Woosters - Wodehouse - audio
Brooklyn - Colm Toibin - audio
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes- Conan Doyle - audio


----------

